# Deschutes beta? Warm springs - sandy beach info needed



## klickitat (Sep 29, 2012)

*Deschutes*

Best camps are Whiskey Dick and Davidson Flats for the first night. Lots of choices the second night.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

rudolphred said:


> Hey y'all,
> I've got a few days out here in the NW and figured we'd go do a little 3 day on the Deschutes. Planning on putting in at Warm Springs and taking out at Sandy Beach. I've got the BLM river map but I'd love any info, opinions, etc that anyone has on camp sites, etc. Thanks for the help...


I can recommend Linda's River Shuttles. WE used them for our recent lower Deschutes trip, and due to some poor planning on some folks parts there was....some drama. LInda's crew did the right thing for us and I told them I would let folks know that they did a great job.

Most of the shuttle companies in the area are about the same cost for that run.

Also, go right at Oak Springs and be ready for a nice deep hole punch. also...bring a fishing pole.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*Deschutes*

Just did a 3 day/2 night trip last weekend. Camps are kind of slim the first night (above Whitehorse Rapid, the only significant whitewater above the day stretch at Maupin). We stayed at Lower Redsides, which is only a mile or so below the Trout Creek launch but 9 or so below Warm Springs.

There are several ways to run Whitehorse; I always used to run the right side, which is where you scout from, but I have started going middle then left recently. Either way, definitely stop to look at that one, the rest are read and run.

Like mentioned earlier, there are plenty of nice camps with trees for the second night. While there is a road along the right side that follows the old railroad grade, there is not much traffic at all above the locked gate (for obvious reasons). We stayed at the upper Windy Flat camp this time and it was very nice. I've attached a view out of the kitchen window.

Have fun!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

North Station? It's river right right after the RR bridge passes over the river at a diagonal. There is a nice hike up the hillside there


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Three days out there is a nicely padded schedule. Whiskey Dick (look for a very tall pine tree on the right) is a nice target camp for the first day. If you are on a small crew, the first part of that camp is nice with a bowl area right next to the river. Buckskin Mary is a good target for night 2, but if you get smoked you risk getting screwed as there are only 2 camps after that before a 6 mile stretch that drops you back into civilization. 

I tend to run the Deschutes as a weekend trip. Get to the put in Friday night, go to somewhere in the RM 60s (Hole in the Wall, Rainbow Bend, so on) Saturday night and take out on Sunday. 

Remember your ramp etiquette at Warm Springs - there is barely room for two trucks. You won't be able to dunk your trailer, either, as the surface goes to about a foot deep then stays flat for a while. 

The ramp at Sandy gets crowded too with all the commie activity.


----------



## clinks (Nov 23, 2009)

rudolphred said:


> Hey y'all,
> I've got a few days out here in the NW and figured we'd go do a little 3 day on the Deschutes. Planning on putting in at Warm Springs and taking out at Sandy Beach. I've got the BLM river map but I'd love any info, opinions, etc that anyone has on camp sites, etc. Thanks for the help...


If I were you, I'd seriously consider putting in at Trout Creek and shaving off the first 10 miles of flat water. Makes the camping situation easier on the first day.


----------



## ReillRaft (Jan 15, 2013)

Camp river right; river left is Indian Reservation. Agreed, Whiskey Dick is a great spot. Scout Whitehorse. Bring a fishing pole--lots of flat water day 1 and 2.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Mecca flats is a great place to camp and launch from. It's about 1 mile downriver from warm springs and you follow a gravel road by the gas station/convenience store on the east side of the river at the 26 crossing


----------



## clinks (Nov 23, 2009)

ReillRaft said:


> Camp river right; river left is Indian Reservation. Agreed, Whiskey Dick is a great spot. Scout Whitehorse. Bring a fishing pole--lots of flat water day 1 and 2.


DO NOT fish from the boat unless you want a whopping fine.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

(previous post) can you explain please?


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

You are not allowed to fish from any floating craft on the Deschutes. Fishing can only be done with both feet on the ground. This is the law for the entire river so fish only when you are pulled over and wading in the river.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info/confirmation. I'm always hearing "bring your poles" when rafting the lower deschutes. I'm looking forward to going (for the first time) maybe next week our early next season if I can find a boat mate or party to hang with.


----------



## thatguydan (Jun 26, 2009)

Old thread here, but we're putting on for a run from Trout creek to Sandy beach tomorrow. Does anybody know the campfire situation? I see in the regs that campfires are not permitted after June 1st, so we should be in the clear there. Do the campsites have fire rings, or will we need a pan? Also, the regs state that you cannot collect wood within the "river corridor", but I can't seem to find the definition of what that is. Is it just to bank full, or is it some distance from the river?

Should've posted this and figured it out earlier, but if anyone has the info it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

You need a fire pan, and should carry in wood with you as well if you plan to burn. The Deschutes doesn't really fluctuate seasonally as much as most rivers, so there isn't much driftwood to pick through. Also, even though there are toilets at most camps, you will need to carry a groover.


----------



## thatguydan (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks! much appreciated!


----------

